# I like the style Gangsta



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello Friend

I was curious to practice the technique Gangsta, after practicing a few days, I liked it, but I wanted the shots undergoes the exterior gums as does the Master Bill, I have this model slingshot and had to improvise something quick, asked my daughter for the multitude of brushes and combs it has and this is what I got.
"wow" Gangsta I love the technique, this position is very effective rubber.

Greetings mates


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Haha. That is awesome.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

simple but Awesome!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention.
Great!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful! I love your improvisation.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

break of whats left of the teeth and you have a pfs .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Thanks mate, I appreciate the comments.
I need technical advice, who are encouraged? I want to try this style tournaments,








thank you very much _

_Deshacer cambios_


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Imperial said:


> break of whats left of the teeth and you have a pfs .


The PFS is one of my favorite weapons, never missing one in my pocket
A hug guerrilla


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, okay, you gave me my laugh for the day!
PM me your address and I'll send you a little something you can use in your next tournament.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you lucky dog you


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sooooo.......jealous . i didnt know hair picks were still made out of wood, all i see around here are the plastic ones .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master bill hays, I'll send a PM, thanks.
Newcovert, Imperial, you are very kind, thank you po the interest.
regards


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i remember back in the 70's and 80's the hair style's had alot of us carrying this kind of pick in the back pocket, your could do hair and down squirrels


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> i remember back in the 70's and 80's the hair style's had alot of us carrying this kind of pick in the back pocket, your could do hair and down squirrels


You're right, friend, I have lived the 80's, ha, ha travolta style.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah buddy, where has all that hair gone?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> yeah buddy, where has all that hair gone?


I'm not so young, they were fantastic time, but the rocker never die, brother.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you got that right! kids now a days are crazy wild! i am still laid back like the 60's-70's


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> you got that right! kids now a days are crazy wild! i am still laid back like the 60's-70's


You were a gentleman Hippie? great event, "Woodstock" 3 Days of Peace and music, had to be terrible.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i dont remember?


----------

